# Advancement for 68W who can't be Rangers/SF



## benroliver (Dec 10, 2016)

I started a thread a while back on my hypothyroid condition and whether enlistment would be possible.  The condition doesn't require a waiver because it is controlled by medication, but that does make me dependent on a prescription.  According to my physician I can go weeks without it and be fine but I really shouldn't go longer than that.  

Since then I have gone through several recruiters and finally received the chance to take the ASVAB and go to MEPS.  While I will still always hope for a chance to try out for a special unit,  I have to be realistic.   I am in fantastic shape, I have a cross country running and MMA background, 93 ASVAB and 127 GT, and I know I can 300 the fitness test but the regulations are explicitly clear about dependence on medication. Its just the reality and it seems I have to accept it.

So the question is, where do I go from here if I want to be the best medic and professional I can be?  I am pretty close to having my Bachelors in Biology so I am thinking that should be priority, but when it comes to being active duty what are some options I should look into?  I would love to advance my education as much as possible.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 10, 2016)

benroliver said:


> I started a thread a while back on my hypothyroid condition and whether enlistment would be possible.  The condition doesn't require a waiver because it is controlled by medication, but that does make me dependent on a prescription.  According to my physician I can go weeks without it and be fine but I really shouldn't go longer than that.
> 
> Since then I have gone through several recruiters and finally received the chance to take the ASVAB and go to MEPS.  While I will still always hope for a chance to try out for a special unit,  I have to be realistic.   I am in fantastic shape, I have a cross country running and MMA background, 93 ASVAB and 127 GT, and I know I can 300 the fitness test but the regulations are explicitly clear about dependence on medication. Its just the reality and it seems I have to accept it.
> 
> So the question is, where do I go from here if I want to be the best medic and professional I can be?  I am pretty close to having my Bachelors in Biology so I am thinking that should be priority, but when it comes to being active duty what are some options I should look into?  I would love to advance my education as much as possible.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



If you want to be a medic, go 68W, Opt 4, then apply for RASP once in the Army.


----------



## benroliver (Dec 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> If you want to be a medic, go 68W, Opt 4, then apply for RASP once in the Army.



So I have a ton of questions to this response but I do not want to waste your time with questions that can easily be answered by me doing more research on my own.  I can narrow it down to this, in your opinion would an application to RASP with a single prescription requirement have a reasonable chance at consideration? 

In an ideal world I would love to gain experience as a medic first, at least for the entire length of my contract. After I have paid my dues and gained some real experience I would like to continue my education and reenlist again with greater civilian medical credentials.  I know many things can change during that period of time, but that is the general idea as of now.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 11, 2016)

benroliver said:


> So I have a ton of questions to this response but I do not want to waste your time with questions that can easily be answered by me doing more research on my own.  I can narrow it down to this, in your opinion would an application to RASP with a single prescription requirement have a reasonable chance at consideration?
> 
> In an ideal world I would love to gain experience as a medic first, at least for the entire length of my contract. After I have paid my dues and gained some real experience I would like to continue my education and reenlist again with greater civilian medical credentials.  I know many things can change during that period of time, but that is the general idea as of now.



Call the Special Operations Recruiting Battalion and ask.


----------



## benroliver (Dec 11, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Call the Special Operations Recruiting Battalion and ask.



I feel like there is a balance between over analyzing and worrying too much about every single detail and being unprepared


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2016)

Take the advice given here.


----------



## WasNeverHere (Dec 12, 2016)

benroliver said:


> I started a thread a while back on my hypothyroid condition and whether enlistment would be possible.  The condition doesn't require a waiver because it is controlled by medication, but that does make me dependent on a prescription.  According to my physician I can go weeks without it and be fine but I really shouldn't go longer than that.
> 
> Since then I have gone through several recruiters and finally received the chance to take the ASVAB and go to MEPS.  While I will still always hope for a chance to try out for a special unit,  I have to be realistic.   I am in fantastic shape, I have a cross country running and MMA background, 93 ASVAB and 127 GT, and I know I can 300 the fitness test but the regulations are explicitly clear about dependence on medication. Its just the reality and it seems I have to accept it.
> 
> So the question is, where do I go from here if I want to be the best medic and professional I can be?  I am pretty close to having my Bachelors in Biology so I am thinking that should be priority, but when it comes to being active duty what are some options I should look into?  I would love to advance my education as much as possible.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



I googled natural treatments for hypothyroidism, but most of them seemed targeted to women. Have you looked into natural alternatives for treating your condition?


----------



## benroliver (Dec 12, 2016)

82DABN43E1P said:


> I googled natural treatments for hypothyroidism, but most of them seemed targeted to women. Have you looked into natural alternatives for treating your condition?



Yes unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much with real peer reviewed study backing it, especially for men as you said.  My doctor says that proper diet can help. but the reality is the medication is needed.


----------



## WasNeverHere (Dec 12, 2016)

benroliver said:


> Yes unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much with real peer reviewed study backing it, especially for men as you said.  My doctor says that proper diet can help. but the reality is the medication is needed.



What happens if you stop taking the meds?


----------



## benroliver (Dec 12, 2016)

82DABN43E1P said:


> What happens if you stop taking the meds?



Well it takes a few weeks before I feel anything real, usually its just lethargy and my appetite changes.


----------



## WasNeverHere (Dec 12, 2016)

benroliver said:


> Well it takes a few weeks before I feel anything real, usually its just lethargy and my appetite changes.



What's the medication?


----------



## benroliver (Dec 12, 2016)

82DABN43E1P said:


> What's the medication?



Snythroid .112 MCG


----------



## WasNeverHere (Dec 12, 2016)

benroliver said:


> Snythroid .112 MCG




Foods to Avoid If You Have Graves' Disease

I found this article, of mostly dietary recommendations for men with thyroid problems. I'm not a doctor, nor am I any other type of medical professional, but the concern I would have with any type of hormone replacement therapy is that, since the body isn't being stimulated to produce that hormone on its own, it will become more dependant on the synthetic hormone. It may be impossible for your body to be stimulated to produce the necessary amount naturally, but if it is possible, I'd experiment with other options. 

I'm aware that post-juicing body builders sometimes see specialized endocrinologist to restimulate natural testosterone production. I'd be tempted to explore all my options by seeing a highly specialized specialist, if I weren't able to find a natural solution.

Full disclosure: I'm a believer in the wonders of modern emergency medicine, but am skittish about the long-term health consequences of pharmaceutical dependency. Once you've explored all your options, however, ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## benroliver (Dec 12, 2016)

82DABN43E1P said:


> Foods to Avoid If You Have Graves' Disease
> 
> I found this article, of mostly dietary recommendations for men with thyroid problems. I'm not a doctor, nor am I any other type of medical professional, but the concern I would have with any type of hormone replacement therapy is that, since the body isn't being stimulated to produce that hormone on its own, it will become more dependant on the synthetic hormone. It may be impossible for your body to be stimulated to produce the necessary amount naturally, but if it is possible, I'd experiment with other options.
> 
> ...



I will definitely look some more into it, seeing another specialist has been more about money than anything.  This enlistment process has cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## WasNeverHere (Dec 12, 2016)

benroliver said:


> I will definitely look some more into it, seeing another specialist has been more about money than anything.  This enlistment process has cost me an arm and a leg.



I hope nothing costs you that. There are lots of smart and talented members here, much better able to answer all of your concerns, especially the career oriented questions. I just wanted to add my $0.02, to see if the obstacle could be removed, instead of just circumvented.

Best of luck! Whatever you do, I hope you'll update.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2016)

benroliver said:


> Snythroid .112 MCG



Or you can consult a endocrinologist physician. Some serious stuff to be messing around with, IMHO.

M.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 12, 2016)

82DABN43E1P said:


> I googled natural treatments for hypothyroidism, but most of them seemed targeted to women. Have you looked into natural alternatives for treating your condition?



What is your medical background?


----------



## benroliver (Dec 13, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Or you can consult a endocrinologist physician. Some serious stuff to be messing around with, IMHO.
> 
> M.



Ya the physician who prescribed it to me has been the same my entire life. He was pretty explicit about the fact that medication is needed and that it does take time for my levels to drop after I stop using it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 13, 2016)

82DABN43E1P said:


> I hope nothing costs you that. There are lots of smart and talented members here, much better able to answer all of your concerns, especially the career oriented questions. I just wanted to add my $0.02, to see if the obstacle could be removed, instead of just circumvented.
> 
> Best of luck! Whatever you do, I hope you'll update.



You will find that on this site, your two cents are only wanted if you have the credentials to back them up, particularly in the medical posts. 

Get vetted. You claim military service via your username, it isn't optional.


----------

